# Interesting facial rash and inside mouth?



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

This morning at tracking my AB Lasher went in the bushes to potty when he came out he immediately had raised red blisters around his lips. My TD asked me if he had acne? I was surprised by it and decided maybe he got into a Stinging Nettles or something like that. He tracked very well and the blisters darkened/dried up a bit. 

Later today we went onto OB and he was fine but when we went into protection he was having grip issues like he has never experienced. I check his teeth and they were fine but noticed some red around his gums and throat (not close the the teeth). 

I plan on giving him Benedryl tonight. Has anyone experienced any weird plants giving strange reactions to their dogs?

Any advice?

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I still dont know what my AB reacted to years ago,her whole face swelled up and I didnt see any stings,so I think it was plan ts also. Benadryl should be given at the dose of 1mg PER pound, a lot of people make the mistake of underdosing on it and then wonder why it doesnt work. Any difficulty breathing or tongue swelling and you should take to the ER.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Has anyone experienced any weird plants giving strange reactions to their dogs?*

My two dogs spend a fair amount of time pushing through stinging nettle with their face where I live and I have never seen a reaction like you describe. Even Devil's Club ( you probably have that too?) and such has not produced a reaction in my guys.

Not to say your dog couldn't have had a reaction to it though.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My Rottweiler got teh acne and was like you describe


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Maybe it is Devils Club again? You know last year he got into Devil's Club (we think) and he had a strange rash thing on his back all winter. He ended up on a very strong antibiotic that finally healled the weird raised bumps. 

Today we were in the same location as last year when this happened ](*,).....

He has very thin short coat. Hardly nothing on his face to protect him- poor guy.

No poor potty break into the bushes. From now on he can pee on a tire!

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I just remembered a more likely culprit. Have you thought of Cow Parsnip, also sometimes known as Hogweed?

It is all the rage in the fearmongering news these days. Cow Parsnip is the native version on the plant, the asian import is more dangerous.

Anyways, some people (and I have heard dogs too) are sensitive to the hairs and sap of broken stems. Once the sap is on you and exposed to sunlight it can leave rashes, blisters and so on.

Again, my dogs and I walk through it all the time with no reaction, but it has been reported to cause some very nasty reactions in sensitive individuals.

http://www.alaska.com/2008/10/16/2045/cow-parsnip-the-curse-of-the-trail.html

Google a few images because the picture in that article may be hard for you to recognize unless it is in flower unless you are a plant geek (like me  ) I am sure you have seen it though.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Eegads. That looks about right. I bet he licked his face and that is how it got into his mouth and throat.

That stuff is everywhere and the sun did actually come out today.

Thanks Jennifer you rock.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

OK- it has been a week. I thought he looked better but still had the grip issue. He strikes hard but then gets chewy. The mouth is still tender. I posted on Facebook and his breeder called me and invited me up to his place. He showed me a Cow Parsley plant. He had one near his deck. It has tiny barbs all over it. He said that what happens to people is that if they rub against one, that these barbs go into the skin and work themselves into the body and through the meat..... Not sure it it rings true but Dave is a real Alaskan hunter and outdoor guy and I tend to believe him about the outdoors. He said that if a human gets touched by one of these plants once the second time they only need to be near it for a reaction. 

So yesterday after bitework training (mostly barking for exercise) when I opened Lasher's mouth he had tiny little pin pricks of blood all over iside his cheeks and gums. Every thing was very pink and irritated. Dave gave me a course of antibiotics and I stopped and picked up a bottle of collodial silver. I just don't know what else to do to heal him quicker. We have trial in about 4 I want it to be his last trial, but I haven't gotten to practice much bite work and I can't trial him if he's chewy. I don't want to get a 70 in protection on a dog who can get 90 or better. This sucks!

Julie


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

this discussion was not what I was expecting at all, I have found nothing helpful here!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Matt, I am asking for help. I would like to tell you to jump off a high building but I wont since I am a nice person. My momma always taught me "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"!

Sorry that my thread isn't living up to your expectations..... 

It has been didicult for me since it is a rare thing. I doubt your area has a problem with this kind of weed.

If you need help you need to ask for it. I am sure there are many people here just waiting to help you!

I was hoping that the local vet lady would weigh in but she hasn't.

http://www.adn.com/2009/08/03/886779/what-scares-the-toughest-athletes.html


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(it was a joke implying that I have STD's)


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

See I would never know that..... I am too stupid! Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> OK- it has been a week. I thought he looked better but still had the grip issue. He strikes hard but then gets chewy. The mouth is still tender. I posted on Facebook and his breeder called me and invited me up to his place. He showed me a Cow Parsley plant. He had one near his deck. It has tiny barbs all over it. He said that what happens to people is that if they rub against one, that these barbs go into the skin and work themselves into the body and through the meat..... Not sure it it rings true but Dave is a real Alaskan hunter and outdoor guy and I tend to believe him about the outdoors. He said that if a human gets touched by one of these plants once the second time they only need to be near it for a reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Julie


 Julie, Matt was looking for a cure for his facial rash and inside his mouth...and it wasn't from a plant;-)

Anyoo...

No offence to your Alaskan hunter friend...but his facts on the plant are incorrect IMHO.

The hairs do not have barbed hooks that work their way into the skin/meat. The plant contains a chemical that is found in the sap and in smaller amounts on the hairs. The sap causes phytophotodematitis. Phyto (from a plant) photo (further activated by the sun) and dermatitis (skin irritation).

It would be interesting for sure if it worked its way into all that tasty Alaskan game meat since lots of animals do eat it and bed in it. It is a favorite of the Grizzly Bear. It has also been a food source for people over the years...properly prepared..one of its common names is Indian Celery.

My experience with it comes from living in an area where it is abundant, and working around it on a daily basis. I will post some photos (after I take some) of the very plentiful Cow Parsnip at my work. Though I don't go out of my way to roll in it, I have brushed up against it hiking LOTS o times (weekly), bushwhacked trough it many times, I have cut it with a weed whacker (presumably sending sap flying...they are juicy). In fact the dermitits is often called first noticed by people weed whacking it. I would not recommend that people do the latter without protective clothing/eyewear...just in case they are sensitive or if it is actually Giant Hogweed and not Cow Parsnip. 

I have DEFINATELY had repeated exposure and don't break out in anything "just going near it", but then again I must not be too sensitive to it. If I have ever reacted to it it would have been with a few itchy bumps I never even noticed or thought were bug bites or some such thing. 

In people, a bad case causes blisters filled with clear fluid, often a couple of days after contact and after some sun exposure. They start to heal a couple days after they appear, and often the skin is left discoloured (brownish?) in that area for a very long time. I don' t know if it is the case with dogs. Do you see symptoms like that?

There is also a LOT of confusion between the Native American version, and the introduced species. Often the names are used interchangebly. There are less furanocoumarins (active ingredient) in the native version than its invasive counterpart. You definately have the native version in AK, not sure about the invasive one. Here is a little more info on that:
http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/PLANT/WEEDS/weed_gianthogweed_id.shtml


I would take the dog to the vet. I don't really think that there is a cure for this type of dermatitis, it just runs its course...but I could be wrong for sure. Antibiotics might be warrented in the prevention of secondary infection...not sure. Was it the hunter that gave you the antibiotics or did you already see the vet?

One thing for sure. If it is this plant that caused it you will have to become an expert at finding it and where it grows. It is easy to identify now because it is huge and in flower, but it dies back each year and smaller plants will be more difficult to notice. When smaller and not in flower some people confuse it for Thimbleberry/Salmonberrry (super friendly plant) and Devil's Club (not so friendly but I am sure you are familiar with). Both have a similar shaped leaf to young Cow Parsnip, but if you know what you are looking for you would not get them confused.

On a side note, Devil's Club spikes do break off and get lodged into the skin. I don't know about them going into the meat, but I have spent time poping infected mini spikes out of my knees/legs a few days after having bushwhacked through it. :-&

Yours would be the first dog I have heard of with this condition and would appreciate you letting me know if you ever get %100 sure that Cow Parsnip caused it. I love a good plant related mystery...not so much when it involves a hurt dog though. Hope he recovers soon.





Also..it is called Cow PARSNIP.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> (it was a joke implying that I have STD's)


I was late on my post...but I got it


----------

